# Music in everyday life



## KevinW (Nov 21, 2021)

Hello People,

As many of you might know, I am a high school student and also a classical lover. My school life is busy and gets stressful sometimes, but I believe listening to classical is a perfect way to alleviate my pressure and adjust my mood. I listen to different compositions during different times in a day and while doing different tasks. For example, I listen to Haydn's Symphony No.94 (also called Surprise) when I get up and go to school, and I listen to some Bach Violin Concertos and Brandenburg Concertos or early Beethoven symphonies during concentration (I know these compositions doesn't sound to be helpful for concentration, but they work for me). I listen to later Beethoven Symphony No. 9 before doing sports to invigorate myself. When I am kinda sad I would listen to Mozart Violin Concerto No. 7 Rondo or Sinfonia Concertante Presto. Before sleep, I listen to Mozart Horn Concerto No. 3 Romanze or the second movement of Brahms VC. I listen to other Romantic Era symphonies when I have time to focus on classical music. How is my collection? And do you have a similar "music schedule" for your daily life when you were a student or today? 

KevinW



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.S. I might have posted too many threads these days, and I apologize for my frequent posts if that disturbs you. I have plenty of time in the past few days because I had my Thanksgiving break which allows me to spend a lot of time on this forum. Now the break is over and I will be much less active on this forum.


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

For me, listening to classical music is usually its own activity, in conjunction perhaps with reading. As for the soundtrack to my daily life, I usually turn to other things. In the car I'm more likely to put on jazz or show tunes. If I'm working at my desk or doing chores around the house, I'm more likely to put on something spoken-word: talk radio, a podcast, an audio book, a stand-up comedy album. 

Having said that, if I've recently discovered some new piece that I'm really excited about, then there will be a "binge" period where that's the only thing I'm listening to in all contexts.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I usually listen to music while doing something else (like browsing Talk Classical, or playing on-line chess). For a few years now my choice of music is mainly 'dictated' by my project to listen to (and catalog) my vast CD collection. For practical reasons (physical storage of the CDs after listening) that goes alphabetically per composer. I am now at S, with current emphasis on Schoenberg, Schreker, and Schubert. Inbetween I am playing new arrivals as well as non-classical music.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

An orchestra I played with for many years initiated a very good "Music for Children" program, that has met with considerable success around the nation - I forget the exact title of the program - but the following format was used:

1. Each participating elementary school had 5 minutes of concert/classical music played each morning, following the day's announcements....the same selection would be played over a 1 or 2 week period, every day [forgot how long]...these would be short selections, but complete - all types of concert music - orchestra, chamber, concerto, vocal - all the famous composers were represented sooner or later...a new selection would be started every week or two, the same selections for all participating schools.

2. small mixed instrumental groups would go into the participating schools, and perform programs consisting of those works which were on the listeners' list for the year.

3. At the school year's end - there would be a concert program in our concert hall, kids bussed in...We would play excerpts from the works they had heard during the year. Each school would bring a "team" - correctly identifying the works played was the goal...the levels of difficulty progressed, so by the final level, a short excerpt would be played - basically a "drop the needle" test...the kids loved it, really got into the competition, and many groups were outstanding in their ability to correctly ID the music selections...
The kids loved the game, very enthusiastic...the teachers loved the early morning music listening - they said that it really focused the students' attention, and it gave them an extra half hour, at least, of good focused learning time each day...

I don't know if the orchestra continued this program, the education director moved on, and of course, the covid pandemic screwed up everything completely....but it was very popular and successful in my experience.


----------

